# Bild schreiben und einlesen



## moessi91 (27. Mrz 2011)

Hallo ich möchte ein Bild in eine Postgre datenbank schreiben und wieder einlesen. 
Ich habe mir gedacht das würde am einfachsten gehen wenn ich das Bild in einem File speichere 
also 

File file = new File("myBild.jpg"); 

und dieses dann in einen Stream lege 
FileInputStream fis = new FileInputStream(file);
und über ein ps hinausschreibe
ps.setBinaryStream(2, fis, (int)file.length());

wenn ich das ganze dann jedoch wieder einlesen will erhalte ich ja ein byte array .
wie müsste ich das ganze jetzt machen damit ich das bytearray wieder in ein file bekomme?

oder gibt es insgesammt eine bessere methode zum speichern von bildern?

lg


----------



## Marco13 (28. Mrz 2011)

Von Datenbanken habe ich zwar 0.0f Ahnung, aber ... Wenn es nur um die Umwandlungen an sich geht: Man kann einen Byte-Array eigentlich mit einem ganz normalen FileOutputStream rausschreiben...


----------



## Foo (28. Mrz 2011)

Hallo probiers beim Lesen mal mit der Methode

ResultSet (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)

oder mit ResultSet#getBlob(), dann kannst du zwischen stream und byte array wählen.


----------

